# More Fractals



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

These are very nice; I love math in reality and practice.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Those are amazing.
deb


----------



## RavenRozier (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, these are super cool!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm glad you guys like these. I went back to the originals I had made the others from, did a photo negative effect, and then did the grayscale.. gives a completely different look.


----------

